# Really Need Work in ILL



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

I really need work in the chicago land area...

i need to pay for school, auto diesel tech school...

the snow's coming and i can work all of it....


----------



## jcos (Oct 29, 2008)

I have work in Oswego, IL 
thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

jcos;945742 said:


> I have work in Oswego, IL
> thanks,
> Jeff


here;s my number 708-670-0949

Nick


----------

